# Safe Glass Size



## Tyson2007 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi all
Looking for some advice on safe glass size. Just put together an enclosure, a cube 1068mm by 1068mm by 500mm for my Diamond. I have put a piece of 80mm melamine at both top and bottom and attached the 5mm glass rail to each. Now if I go with 5mm glass I will need two pieces with a height of 900mm by 545mm wide. Just wanted to know whether this will be safe enough given the height and thickness. Or should I put a 150 mm divider in the middle which will allow me two run 375 mm tall pieces.
Advice as to your experience with this size glass in an enclosure would be much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jun 5, 2011)

5mm glass at 900mm high is no issue imo. Can you explain what you mean by safe? Make sure you get the edges sanded so they are nicely rounded. I have glass that is taller and i consider it to be safe, 5mm is very strong and you could also get 4mm and it would still be ok. Some window locks wont fit 5mm glas in 5mm track as there isnt enough room for it to fit between the 2 peices of glass.


----------



## Tyson2007 (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. I just mean is it going to stand up to the accidental bump, or a hungry snake doing the occasions strike at the glass.


----------



## KingSirloin (Jun 5, 2011)

That thickness is fine. I have a water python which regularly tests it for me. Just make sure your tracks are the right way around.....deeper one at the top.

I've had the problem with a few window locks not working. Sometimes you can put them in a vice to slightly straighten the bend.


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 5, 2011)

My tallest glass is just over a metre tall and it had to be tempered to be strong enough. I had it done professionally - also got rounded edges, etc. Very nice, but very expensive. 5mm is nice and strong, but I've also had some trouble with cheap brands of sliding glass lock.


----------



## bucket (Jun 5, 2011)

glass is fine at 5mm i used 4.5 plastic for a 4x4x2 it was so flexiable my diamond got out of & i had to turn my spare room up side down to find him. so glass is safe not plastic


----------



## Banjo (Jun 6, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't most window glass 3-4mm?? So 5mm will be fine.
Each time I get glass when I make my enclosures, I get it cut, edges polished and toughened it has been fairly cheap, 2 pieces 850 X 600 x6mm for less than $100.00.


----------



## Russ2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Banjo said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't most window glass 3-4mm?? So 5mm will be fine.
> Each time I get glass when I make my enclosures, I get it cut, edges polished and toughened it has been fairly cheap, 2 pieces 850 X 600 x6mm for less than $100.00.


 
where do you get your glass from, it would be worth the drive at that price.


----------



## Banjo (Jun 6, 2011)

Russ2 said:


> where do you get your glass from, it would be worth the drive at that price.



I'll PM you the details mate.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 6, 2011)

If you are still worried about the safety factor ie kids running into it, you can opt for toughened or safety glass but it's a fair bit more expensive. But 5mm is normally sufficient


----------



## Klaery (Jun 6, 2011)

Banjo said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't most window glass 3-4mm?? So 5mm will be fine.
> Each time I get glass when I make my enclosures, I get it cut, edges polished and toughened it has been fairly cheap, 2 pieces 850 X 600 x6mm for less than $100.00.



Window glass has a frame around it though. 
I am actually making a very tall enclosure (1500mm) using relatively thin glass. The way I am making it work is by using sliding glass door frames, cut down to size  Looks neat and certainly works. Also has a built in lock haha.

Oh p.s. to anyone thinking of doing this. Normal door glass is usually tempered, learnt that the hard way when I tried to cut it down to size too.. Doh!


----------



## Banjo (Jun 6, 2011)

danielk said:


> Window glass has a frame around it though.
> I am actually making a very tall enclosure (1500mm) using relatively thin glass. The way I am making it work is by using sliding glass door frames, cut down to size  Looks neat and certainly works. Also has a built in lock haha.
> 
> Oh p.s. to anyone thinking of doing this. Normal door glass is usually tempered, learnt that the hard way when I tried to cut it down to size too.. Doh!



It will look neat when finished you will have post some pics. I always used 6mm toughened glass with polished edges when I make my larger enclosures, and if it did ever break at least it would shatter into a 1000 pieces.


----------



## Klaery (Jun 6, 2011)

Banjo said:


> It will look neat when finished you will have post some pics. I always used 6mm toughened glass with polished edges when I make my larger enclosures, and if it did ever break at least it would shatter into a 1000 pieces.



Exactly what happened when I tried to cut down the (unknown to me) toughened door glass. I was picking glass out of the grass for hours


----------



## Banjo (Jun 6, 2011)

danielk said:


> Exactly what happened when I tried to cut down the (unknown to me) toughened door glass. I was picking glass out of the grass for hours



At least you can use the vacuum cleaner when cleaning up, when it is in shards like from float glass you be a lot more careful.


----------



## Joemal (Jun 6, 2011)

Tyson2007 said:


> Hi all
> Looking for some advice on safe glass size. Just put together an enclosure, a cube 1068mm by 1068mm by 500mm for my Diamond. I have put a piece of 80mm melamine at both top and bottom and attached the 5mm glass rail to each. Now if I go with 5mm glass I will need two pieces with a height of 900mm by 545mm wide. Just wanted to know whether this will be safe enough given the height and thickness. Or should I put a 150 mm divider in the middle which will allow me two run 375 mm tall pieces.
> Advice as to your experience with this size glass in an enclosure would be much appreciated.
> 
> Cheers


 
I'm about to make a set of doors for my new enclosure and i'm looking at 2 sheets almost a metre square .Still not sure if i will go down that track or go for something else .


----------



## damian83 (Jun 6, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> If you are still worried about the safety factor ie kids running into it, you can opt for toughened or safety glass but it's a fair bit more expensive. But 5mm is normally sufficient



yeah you would need 6mm channels to go for a 5.38 laminated glass wouldnt fit and slide in a 5mm channel, thought laminated glass is a bit more expensive, toughened glass is a fair bit more expensive again. you can try handymen, some of them do glass cheap,


----------



## porks (Jun 8, 2011)

Id try your local demo yard or tip/dump for a second hand door and have it recut by your local glazier


----------

